

OpenTable IPO ($600 million market cap) - auston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/21/opentable-has-a-healthy-ipo-shares-shoot-up-40-percent-market-cap-hits-600-million/

======
utsmokingaces
Tech Bubble 2.0!

The company is valued at $625 million its rev: is $55.8m last yr and they had
a net loss of $1m.

Q1 they made $366,000 in profit. Let's assume they will make $2m in profits
2009. That puts their forward P/E at 312.5X!!

------
ruslan
Can someone please tell me at what price one must be selling "Open Table" SaaS
service to restaurants (and to how many of them) to receive $59MM in revenue ?
How many restaurants are there in San Francisco, Sillicon Valley, entire
U.S.A. ?

